
Taking Apart a Tesla Battery - slowhand09
https://hackaday.com/2019/09/07/fail-of-the-week-taking-apart-a-tesla-battery/
======
dmitrygr
Reparability score: 0

Compare to Taycan battery: submodules are replaceable:
[https://jalopnik.com/an-extremely-detailed-look-at-the-
porsc...](https://jalopnik.com/an-extremely-detailed-look-at-the-porsche-
taycans-engin-1837802533)

~~~
slowhand09
I was totally surprised. I figured all Tesla batteries would be made of
interchangeable Lego-like modules.

